# Finger Joints for joing butt ends.



## Glassnwood (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi guys. Semi new guy here needing some advice:yes:
I am building a project using 1 inch thick oak. I need to attach 4 curved pieces to straight pieces. Has anyone used finger joints for but-ends? Or should I stick with dowels ? I like the look of the finger joins better but are they strong enough ?:confused1:
I think I meant Box joints. I really need to get a handle on this nomenclature stuff. The wood was a ground score about 50 bf. 
It will be a keep sake box for my youngest girls wedding junk, er... stuff. The Box will be 40 in. long 8in tall ( including the top.)


----------



## tim407 (Nov 24, 2012)

Disregard, thanks


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Glassnwood said:


> Hi guys. Semi new guy here needing some advice:yes:
> I am building a project using 1 inch thick oak. I need to attach 4 curved pieces to straight pieces. Has anyone used finger joints for but-ends? Or should I stick with dowels ? I like the look of the finger joins better but are they strong enough ?:confused1:


Depends on what you mean by "finger joints". Box joints are sometimes referred to as finger joints but aren't the same. Finger joints for end joining are arguably best made with a router bit like this one
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...campaign=PLA&gclid=CKD6zYCNjbcCFYtT4AodfFAAsQ

or this one
http://www.toolstoday.com/p-6107-in...&gdftrk=gdfV22404_a_7c1444_a_7c6025_a_7c55396

Those things are tedious to make but virtually eliminate end grain glueing. 
Scarf joints would be easier to make and, IMO, be superior to dowels although they do consume some of the stock length.

As tim pointed out, a little more info would be helpful.:smile:


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Splines work well, don't show if you "stop" them from any visible edge, easy to do, align faces well and hold nicely in many situations.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Are you trying to join boards end to end?

Finger joints work pretty well as they are mechanical and they provide quite a bit of glue surface. Scarf joints are the only alternative. Dowels would align the board but provide less connecting strength.
Maybe more info of what you are trying to do?


----------

